
Cobra Effect - susam
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cobra_effect
======
smacktoward
For a more gruesome example of the same effect, see
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atrocities_in_the_Congo_Free_S...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atrocities_in_the_Congo_Free_State#Mutilation_and_brutality)
.

